# Affichage de l'état de la connexion Ethernet



## louis92 (9 Mai 2010)

Quand on est connecté via Airport, on a bien l'icône d'Airport et la force du signal indiqué dans la barre des menus.
Mais quand on se sert de la connexion Ethernet, rien ne l'indique. On ne sait pas si on est connecté ou non en cas de pb.
Il y a t-il un moyen de faire apparaitre l'état de connexion ethernet avec sa box?
j'en ai besoin car comme j'ai des coupleurs, en cas de perte de connexion, j'ai trois possibilités: le mac, la synchro entre coupleurs ou la box.

merci


----------



## darkslide (9 Mai 2010)

Peut-être vous pouvez trouver un 'widget' (pour Dashboard) qui vous conviens ici:

http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/networking_security/

(Lien en anglais...)


----------



## louis92 (11 Mai 2010)

je suis allé voir, j'ai télécharger un truc.. mais c'est plus du gestionnaire de réseau que de l'affichage de l'état  de la connexion..
merci qd même!
enfin "merde".. une icone de l'état de la connexion? cela n'existe pas pou rle sconnexion ethernet?


----------



## HAL-9000 (11 Mai 2010)

Essaie iStat Pro en Widget (il affiche les débits des connections)


----------



## Sly54 (11 Mai 2010)

ou bien iStat menu, de façon à le voir directement dans la barre de menus


----------



## louis92 (18 Mai 2010)

istat menu, je ne connaissais pas. istat pro, oui je l'ai en widget, mais en effet il n'indique pas l'état de la connexion!
je vais donc regarder istatmenu


----------



## tychapeaux (6 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je viens de réaliser que je n'ai pas cette icône de l'état de connexion ethernet pourtant il me semblais bien qu'elle apparaissait auparavant puisque j'attendais qu'elle apparaisse en sortie de veille.
Que s'est il passé? je suis la seule normalement à toucher cet ordinateur (à moins que mes enfants touchent à mon imac dans mon dos) j'ai essayé par les préférences système et quand je vais sur réseau il n'y a aucune possibilité de l'afficher dans ma barre de menu de droite (pas de pppoe ) de plus quand je vais sur l'icône de présentation du menu finder je n'ai pas accès à personnaliser la barre des tâches qui apparait grisée est-ce normal ?

Merci


----------



## tychapeaux (9 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour

Personne pour m'orienter  si ce sujet à déjà été abordé ailleurs je ne vois pas où ???


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Essaye de voir cela depuis les préférences système, réseau ... en le sélectionnant tu dois pouvoir cocher > afficher dans ....


----------



## tychapeaux (9 Septembre 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Essaye de voir cela depuis les préférences système, réseau ... en le sélectionnant tu dois pouvoir cocher > afficher dans ....



Bonjour Anonyme merci de ta réponse mais dans réseau je n'ai pas la case afficher dans  ...
Bizarre


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2012)

tychapeaux a dit:


> Bonjour Anonyme merci de ta réponse mais dans réseau je n'ai pas la case afficher dans  ...
> Bizarre



Il est fort possible que pour la connexion Ethernet ... cela ne soit pas prévu


----------



## tychapeaux (9 Septembre 2012)

Les enfants regardant E.T sur le mac je n'ai pas accès à l'ordi pour le moment mais tout à l'heure si tu m'expliques comment faire je te ferai une capture d'écran ( du coup j'apprendrai un truc de neuf aujourd'hui 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h37 ----------

Il me semblait pourtant qu'il y avait un indicateur d'etat ethernet à côté du Bluetooth à droite de la barre de tâches avant et que ça a disparu mais je ne sais pas depuis quand.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2012)

tychapeaux a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Personne pour m'orienter  si ce sujet à déjà été abordé ailleurs je ne vois pas où ???


Bonjour,

 à ma connaissance il n'y a pas d'icône de connexion Ethernet, je n'en ai jamais vu.

iStat Pro, widget du dashboard, permet de voir le trafic réseau, Ethernet ou Wifi.
(et plein d'autres choses...)

On peut utiliser iStat Menus ou MenuMeters, qui eux permettent de visualiser le trafic réseau, dans la barre de menu.

MenuMeters est gratuit est s'installe automatiquement dans les préférences système.
http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/10451/menumeters


----------



## tychapeaux (9 Septembre 2012)

Alors est ce que je confondrais avec celui de wifi du Mac de mes parents ????
Si oui excusez moi je suis blonde 
Dernière question dans l'onglet présentation l'option "personnaliser la barre de tâches " est grisé est-ce normal ? ( je suis sous Lion )
Grazzie mille


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2012)

Finder / Présentation / Personnaliser la barre *d'outils* ?

C'est ça ?


----------



## tychapeaux (9 Septembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Finder / Présentation / Personnaliser la barre *d'outils* ?
> 
> C'est ça ?



Oui c'est ça et ça apparaît en gris et je n'y ai donc pas accès


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2012)

As-tu une fenêtre du Finder ouverte ?

Car si non, c'est normal que ce soit grisé.

Capture 1 sans fenêtre ouverte, capture 2 avec une fenêtre ouverte.


----------



## tychapeaux (9 Septembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> As-tu une fenêtre du Finder ouverte ?
> 
> Car si non, c'est normal que ce soit grisé.
> 
> Capture 1 sans fenêtre ouverte, capture 2 avec une fenêtre ouverte.



Je regarderai quand le film sera fini ( j'ecris depuis mon iphone ) mais tu dois avoir raison je ferme les fenêtres du finder quand je n'en ai pas besoin. 
Tu veux bien me dire comment faire une capture d'écran je me coucherai moins bête ce soir. 
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2012)

http://www.osxfacile.com/captureecran.html


----------



## tychapeaux (9 Septembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> As-tu une fenêtre du Finder ouverte ?
> 
> Car si non, c'est normal que ce soit grisé.
> 
> Capture 1 sans fenêtre ouverte, capture 2 avec une fenêtre ouverte.





Renaud31 a dit:


> http://www.osxfacile.com/captureecran.html




Merci


----------

